# Tankless water heater with front loading LG washing machine



## shniggysaurus (Aug 8, 2016)

So we just got a great deal on a front loading LG washing machine. Little did I know it would not cooperate well with hot water heater that is in our house. Its a tankless hot water heater that does not kick on enough to fill the washer with hot water. I have tried running the kitchen sink till it gets hot but the water in the washer still does not get hot enough to freshen up our dirty clothes. So my plan is to purchase and install something like this Bosch point of use heater

Does anyone have any wisdom for me regarding this issue?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Is you problem that you heater doesn't kick on when the washer calls for hot water, or particularly calling for small amounts of hot for warm settings ?

Or is it the cold water slug in the hot pipe fills the washer before hot water reaches the washer ?

I don't know if that Bosch unit will work with your front loading LG machine or not. I am not going to guess which one it might be when you can provide a model number.

If you do try a point of use heater, you want to connect it off of the cold water, not the hot. You don't ever want water that may be heated by the primary heater to enter the point of use heater.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Did you install the water heater as a DIY project, or was it installed and calibrated by a professional? I would have your gas company come out and calibrate it for proper heating. Elementary, but is your washer set to "hot"?? I am assuming it is gas, too.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Oso954 said:


> Is you problem that you heater doesn't kick on when the washer calls for hot water, or particularly calling for small amounts of hot for warm settings ?
> 
> Or is it the cold water slug in the hot pipe fills the washer before hot water reaches the washer ?
> 
> ...



Why? You can hook two tankless models in series to get hotter water.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

shniggysaurus said:


> So we just got a great deal on a front loading LG washing machine. Little did I know it would not cooperate well with hot water heater that is in our house. Its a tankless hot water heater that does not kick on enough to fill the washer with hot water. I have tried running the kitchen sink till it gets hot but the water in the washer still does not get hot enough to freshen up our dirty clothes. So my plan is to purchase and install something like this Bosch point of use heater
> 
> Does anyone have any wisdom for me regarding this issue?



Can you turn up the temperature setting on your water heater?


----------



## shniggysaurus (Aug 8, 2016)

thanks for all the replies so far! The washer model is LG WM2301HW. I believe it is supposed to be more efficient and does not draw a big pile of water all at once as our old one did. The water heater was installed when the house was built and we get very hot water out of it. It is set to 130 as that is what the dishwasher prefers and is hot enough to burn skin. That is as hot as I know how to set it. From what I've read my guess is that it pulls the cold water in the line in first and then draws in the rest a little at a time not allowing the hot water to fully kick in. I would prefer not to run water somewhere else the entire time the washer is running in order for it to have hot water.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Why? You can hook two tankless models in series to get hotter water.


Just because you can do it with that particular whole house model to get more gpm at a higher temperature rise, does not mean you can do it with a simple point of use unit.

The whole house units tend to have much more complex control systems than point of use units. 

Unless you have info from the MFG stating that series use is safe, you should not assume that it is. 

The Bosch point unit gives zero indication in the manual that it can be used in series. The piping instructions do not say connect inlet water piping. It says cold water pipe.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The Bosch ES8 is not a tankless, but a mini tank. It holds 7 gallons when mounted vertically, 5 gal if mounted horizontally. It's recovery rate is 6.8 gallons per hour.

I did not find the fill levels in the LG documentation that I looked at. 
My guess is that at near full loads, it will consume most if not all of that tank. So, after the initial fill, there won't be hot water ready for the later wash or rinse cycles that require water.

You might want to look at the documentation you received with the washer o see if the water demands are listed.

I'd want enough water to complete a full load.


----------

